# SmartPak Smart Dark and Handsom



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Smartpak? BE CAREFUL! I use it, and my horses are fine with it. But theres other horses at my barn that got COMPLETELY lame from using it and the vet had to pull it out. But mostly, it works.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Barrelracer00 said:


> Smartpak? BE CAREFUL! I use it, and my horses are fine with it. But theres other horses at my barn that got COMPLETELY lame from using it and the vet had to pull it out. But mostly, it works.


The horses got lame from using Smart Dark and Handsome or some other product from Smartpak? Seems odd to say that anything from Smartpak will make a horse lame.

Also, I would think its physically impossible to get lame from that. Sick? Maybe. But not lame.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Barrelracer00 said:


> Smartpak? BE CAREFUL! I use it, and my horses are fine with it. But theres other horses at my barn that got COMPLETELY lame from using it and the vet had to pull it out. But mostly, it works.


What?? SmartPak is a company that sells supplements and other things, mostly known for it's "Paks" that are just the supplements that the owner chooses to give their horse. It's most of the time a cheaper way to feed multiple supplements and easier to deal with because it's in the "paks".. A horse becoming lame has nothing to do with ordering or using anything from Smartpak.. It has to be something to do with the supplements that the owner chose to give.. Not a problem with the company or the way their "paks" are used.. That makes no sense.

And a horse becoming physically lame because of a color supplement isn't very likely..



Barrelracer00 said:


> But theres other horses at my barn that got COMPLETELY lame from using it and the vet had to pull it out.


What in the world are you talking about? I think you may be confused? Did the horse swallow the pak or something lol


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry! Got confused. Horses at our barn have something like Smart pads? Maybe that. It goes in their feet to protect them from rocks.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I used smart dark and handsome starting this march on my dark bay mare. Last summer she ended up that horrible bleached out yellow bay color. This summer she stayed a darker bay and was sooo shiny. I will definitely be using this next summer on my new boy. So shiny and pretty!!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd like to see pics and maybe I'll give it a try too. We've got a black pony and blacks need to be really black to look striking Do you wait till spring to start it?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Just started a chestnut gelding (used to be dark liver color) on it tonight. He is terribly sun bleached from living outside all summer without any sheets or coat sunscreen so that the foals could use his stall.

I think I will try to take photos every couple of days for the next month to see if there is a noticeable change. It will be hard for me to say "it definitely works" though because his coat will grow a little for the winter even though he will be blanketed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe I'll go ahead and order now. The pony did better than I thought through the summer, only a little red in the tail and mane. I can already see signs of winter coat coming on her and the horse and we've only just gotten a couple of weeks where its been in the 60s at night. Amazes me how fast they respond.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I know! One hint if cooler weather and they're all fuzzy. My filly was SUPER light when I got her in Feb this year. Right now shes a dark gold...and I'd like her to stay that way! I'll make sure to take the before shots and maybe post again in two weeks or so.

Anyone else using other coat color supplements they like?


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been wondering this too.....


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry I dont have any pictures - but heres an update. Autumn has kept her coat at least as dark as it was (possibly darker) even though she is getting super fuzzy. Last winter she was way way lighter with her winter fluff. So as far as darker color...not really sure, but MAN, she dappled out like crazy about 2 weeks after I started using it!


----------

